# GO90 - Verizon's free streaming app available to all



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

What if you could have a free mobile video app with a free content lineup that includes networks like Comedy Central, Food Network, ESPN, NFL Network,One World Sports, Discovery, VH1, MTV, SPIKE, TLC, Adult Swim, HGTV, BET, Investigation Discovery, New Form Digital, Univision, Viacom, AwesomenessTV, Vice, Tastemade, Maker Studios, Fullscreen, Stylehaul, Collective Digital, Machinima, EliteDaily, DEFY, Legendary, AOL/HuffPo, and more.

Somehow i missed this last fall, I guess because it comes from Verizon. But it isn't limited to Verizon devices. It works on most Android or iOS devices and is not carrier specific.

The name GO90 means the app is targeted for use on phones turned 90° (no, it's not cool to watch that goofy looking vertical narrow rectangle video people are constantly taking). But it works on other mobile devices and it can be "cast".

From last year Here is a good story about the service *Verizon's Mobile Video Service Go90 Launches To Public* plus some others:

*Verizon expands NFL to all*
*Verizon Go90 brings live NBA games to your phone*
*go90 snags new scripted series from style-focused influencer network StyleHaul*

The downside of all this is ads. But for the social media crowd the app has features according to *The Verge*.



> The Go90 app description contains some cringe-worthy feature highlights straight out of 2010, like "Cut and share those OMGGG moments with friends, like that catfight that just broke out on that MTV show you can't get enough of." You can also start an online "crew" of content-hungry like minds to chat about your obsessions and, as Verizon says, "forget the haters." In non-marketing-speak, that means the app has a group chat function.


In December and January financial and trade sites reported *Verizon Go90 To Hit 2 Mil Users Soon; Android Leads* , *Verizon: Go90 is doing well on our competitors' networks* , *Go90 Won't Be Profitable in 2016, Verizon's CFO Says* , and from *Could 2016 be the year for Verizon's go90 mobile content platform?*:



> Milo Ventimiglia has starred in Gilmore Girls, Heroes and a handful of other popular TV shows and movies. But in 2016, the actor is dropping his talents into your pocket. On Thursday, Ventimiglia joined Verizon's mobile-first platform go90 and YouTube network StyleHaul at the Consumer Electronics Show to announce his new exclusively mobile original series "Relationship Status."
> 
> Available on go90 later this spring, the show - which Ventimiglia executive produced with James Frey - follows an "interweaving cast of 20-to-30 somethings in New York and Los Angeles as they navigate love and friendships all told through the lens of social storytelling optimized for mobile consumption."
> 
> The news came just a day after Verizon and Sony Music announced a multi-year agreement to distribute a slate of original video content programming from Sony Music through the go90 mobile platform.


Am I downloading the app as I type this? Well, no. I'm not the target audience. That audience is the mobile-first, millennial audiences, the "cord nevers" who will likely never subscribe to cable or satellite TV and who don't mind ads because they are multitasking on their devices anyway.


----------

